# Raw squat pb



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Got a new raw squat PB of 202.5kg tonight, felt pretty easy and i'm fairly pleased with it, def more in the tank and plenty deep enough


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pb mate


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

220 easy ;-)


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

powerhousepeter said:


> 220 easy ;-)


yeah i think thats easily doable, got an equipped comp next month so back in full kit now ( left it a bit late lol) gonna do th unequipped again this year so will aim for 220 then


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Great stuff mate... awesome effort...


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

202.5kg at what bodyweight chap?

we got a comp on at the gym- Raw Power. i rep bench/squat/dead throughout the month of March, scores worked out from Wilk's formula. 200kg squat leads, 240 dead and 180kg bench, all by the same guy, who is 125kg.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

i'm weighing in at about 99kg at the mo


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

awesome. i wouldn't fancy doing that much without a power rack! where do you train?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

MrO2b said:


> awesome. i wouldn't fancy doing that much without a power rack! where do you train?


At the moment some ****ty cheapy commercial gym called fit4less

its only tempory till the new Iron Worx opens


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice work Harry.

btw, your not planning on doing the British U/E are you#?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Yeah I probably will do depending on what date it is this year


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

20th/21st August. Its up my neck of the woods this year mind. Ashington.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> 20th/21st August. Its up my neck of the woods this year mind. Ashington.


Cool i very well may do it depending on how my shoulder injury is by then, aiming to do 220/150/240 at my unequipped divisional so might have to see how close to a 650 total i can get at the british


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like a good aim to me! Im concentrating on breaking 700 at the moment.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

yeah its pretty attainable, and a few old whack over what i did last year


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Get it done then!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Nice, what weight class are you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

supers, gradually edging down to sub 120kg. but i doubt ill be there by august.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

deep and a fast decent haha, well done


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

This is lifting in a tested natural fed I'm assuming?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

XJPX said:


> This is lifting in a tested natural fed I'm assuming?


Yes its a tested fed.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

gd natty lifts mate, strong!!


----------

